# Removing the Airbox Drain Tube? Help?



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, this may sound dumb, but i'm having trouble removing the drain tube and was wondering if someone might be able to explain to me what exactly to do, I can not get the clips out of the fender for anything! Help! Please!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol

I couldn't figure it out either. I said screw it and left it in there

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 I did the same thing haha


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hahaha I had the same issue yesterday installing my CAI. My and a friend were working on it and got stuck on that for quite a while. Well since you dont need the drain tube, we just ended up cutting the zip tie like thing holding the tube to the car and then just pulled it out.


----------

